# Dougie's a bit clingy



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello all,

It's not a huge problem but wondered if it will just change with age? Dougie follows me everywhere, if I shut him outside the bathroom door he whines, he does stop quite quickly but will sit there and wait until I come out. I can leave him in his crate and he always settles, I've filmed him a few times to be sure and he always just sleeps for most of the time I'm away. I've tried leaving him in the dining end of the kitchen where his crate is with a stair gate so he is only in that area whilst I'm out but he whines and paces. Not sure if we will ever be able to stop using the crate? I went away for the weekend and left him with the in laws, its the longest I've left him, he was quite the little nuisance. He pee'd in there house once we got there as I think he knew something was happening. He also poo'd in his crate over night which I don't think he has ever done. He was obviously stressed as I wasn't there?! I've left him there for full days and overnight a couple of times and he's been fine but not this time! I'm confused as to weather he has separation anxiety or not as he does settle fine when I leave him in his crate but is his clinginess a problem? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, he has grown up 
Truthfully he wants to be with you - but obviously he is fine when you are not there as he settles in his crate and sleeps happily.
This is a funny time of year for dogs - fireworks, high wind, the clocks going back - all these things may have been a factor when he was away from you at the in laws...
Do they stick to his normal routine? Perhaps it was wet and horrible and he did not fancy their back garden in the dark for his last trip out. Next time he goes there, make sure that he has had a good walk with you first and I would also reduce the amount you feed him for his last meal at home. I would stress to the in laws that it is important to keep to his routine and also to check that he has done his business... Perhaps encourage them to take him out for a couple of extra lead walks to ensure he has emptied.
He sounds fine to me.
Can you post a few up to date pics of the lovely Dougie doggy


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Marzi. He was definitely out of his routine whilst there. I think there was a lack of sleep problem so they had to bear the overtired 'child'. I'm not too concerned about his behaviour whilst with them. Do you think he will need to follow me less as he gets older? I would like to be able to leave him out of his crate eventually too, any advice on doing that? Both attempts so far he walked around crying! &#55357;&#56865; Here are some pics of my wee boy &#55357;&#56842; He loves a spot of sailing!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is gorgeous - I do so love a black poo 
Re the crate - small steps - first off set up a really comfy squishy bed for him in the kitchen with one of his familiar blankets and one of your old t shirts in. When you are in there with him he may choose to lie in there.
With the crate, start pushing the door to, but don't latch it, then leave it a little bit open when you have put him in - if he follows you as you leave the kitchen ignore him... to begin with - only go out for short periods of time - half an hour or so. Maybe in a couple of weeks time just leave him as you have already tried now with the crate open - but hopefully he will have already decided his comfy bed is a nicer place. Kiki has hers under the kitchen table, I used to put a blanket over two sides of the table so it was den like for her.
Dot was about 7 months when she came out of her crate - but she used to go in Kiki's bed with her....
Don't rush the process - I was glad to see the back of the crate, but I probably left it up for about 6 weeks or so with the door open and Dot just chose to go in it less and less.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was the ultimate velcro dog - but now she is happy to stay snoozing on the sofa while I dash around !


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You will miss him when he stops being that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My poo is nearly five and still follows me everywhere, or plonks himself in a position where he can see what and where everyone is. He's not distressed, worried or anything. He just likes to follow. It does get annoying sometimes,when I literally change direction and he's right behind me. I tell him to go to his bed, which he does for 10 mins then he resumes his patrol! It's just something you get used to and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

With a sailor as gorgeous as him it would be me following him everywhere. The velcro dog is totally normal for breeds with a high pack drive. Quite honestly I would be more concerned about a dog who did not want to be close to their pack most of the time. If he settles well when you leave then it is not separation anxiety.

The toilet accidents may well have been a one of. I keep reading that dogs do not use toileting to punish us. I am not convinced of this myself as I used to have a Beagle who once peed on every single soft surface in our cottage when we left her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Our cure for Lady's separation anxiety when we are not at home.....DOG #2!  it worked like a charm!

as for the following around...he's a cockapoo


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think you're right, I would miss him if he wasn't always by my side! I feel reassured that he doesn't have separation anxiety and that its normal. He's being a very brave boy with the fireworks too, just the odd 'big boy bark' to see them off &#55357;&#56842; Going to attempt getting him out of his crate Friday night when we go to bed, wish me luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It sounds typical cockapoo behàviour. Both mine follow me everywhere, every single time I get up they both accompany me. Dexter likes to sit on my bath mat while I shower and they both wait outside the loo for me. I don't consider it separation anxiety, they go happily to daycare and kennels, but at home they are my devoted companions!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

So glad you posted this!! Harley is now nine months and constantly followed me around or if I went upstairs and shut the door he would cry as for the crate I am the same as you every time I tried to leave him out it he would pace the rooms and cry whereas if he was in the crate he would settle no probs .i just left him access to the crate but left him out it and left him short periods At a time I knew he had been excercised,fed etc and there was nothing wrong .Hooray in this last week no more crying and even when I am goin out the door he stays on the couch where before he used to run to the door trying to come with me I think he has just got more confident and knows I am coming back .good luck I am sure this will come in time I was starting to think it never wood !!!


----------

